# ONYX's antiker Teich



## ONYX (7. Juni 2011)

Hi

Bin nun schon seit ein paar Tagen bei euch in der Community und bin erstaunt von all den schönen Teichen, die hier vorgestellt wurden. 
Nun mal zu meinem Teich. Der Teich ist ca. 40 bis 50 Jahre alt und steht bei mir im Garten. Er ist aus Beton und hat eine "8-Forum". Die Höhe beträgt ca. 50 cm und das Fassungsvermögen 3.300 Liter. Zur Zeit bietet der Teich einen Lebensraum für 12 kleine Goldfische, die vor ca. 3 Jahren in diesem Becken geschlüpft und aufgewachsen sind, (die Eltern sind leider damals vermutlich durch Sauerstoffmangel im heißen Sommer gestorben).
Früher waren schon ziemlich viele Fische im Teich. Angefangen bei Bitterlingen, bis zu Shubunkin und Goldfischen. Der Teich hatte (bis vor 4 Tagen) noch nie einen Filter oder ähnliches. Daher war das Wasser immer sehr grün und algig. Dann hab ich mich allerdings hier und auch in anderen Foren informiert und hab mir diesen Filter im Baumarkt gekauft: [DLMURL="http://www.tip-pumpen.de/detail_wdf10000.php"]Mehrkammer-Teichaußenfilter WDF 10000[/DLMURL] 
Momentan ist das Wasser sehr klar, bin mal gespannt, wie es sich die nächsten Wochen entwickeln wird.

Aber nun mal zu den Fotos 

Als erstets der Teich, wie er ohne Filter immer ausgesehen hat - grün und algig. Danach die neuen Bilder mit Filter 

Ich füttere meine Goldis außerdem 2x pro Tag mit dem unten gezeigtem Futter (Foto). Sie sind leider ziemlich scheu und verstecken sich, wenn jemand am Teich vorbei geht oder Schatten wirft. Manchmal bei der Fütterung strecke ich meine Finger ins Wasser und einige Goldis "nuckeln" an den Fingerspitzen. D

LG

PS: Könnte der weiße Fisch auf dem letzten Foto trächtig sein ?


----------



## animei (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Eigentlich liebe ich ja die Farbe türkis, aber Dein Teich gefällt mir trotzdem auf Bild 1 am besten, da sieht er am natürlichsten aus.

Mich wundert allerdings, dass die Fische bei einer Tiefe von 50 cm immer die Winter überlebt haben.

Dass der Teich grün und algig war, erstaunt mich nicht, scheinbar waren noch nie Pflanzen drin, die die überschüssigen Nährstoffe entzogen hätten. Umso erstaunlicher, dass der Teich  ohne Filter über Jahrzehnte  nicht gekippt ist, wo doch die Fische auch einiges an Nährstoffen eingebracht haben. Aber vermutlich wurden immer großzügige Wasserwechsel vorgenommen.

Du schreibst, die Fische verstecken sich, ich seh aber eigentlich gar keine Versteckmöglichkeiten. Was die Algen angeht, die kommen ganz bestimmt wieder, solange Du keine Pflanzen drinhast, trotz Filter.

Pflanzen haben mehrere Vorteile:
-sie entziehen dem Teich Nährstoffe
-sie bieten den Fischen Versteckmöglichkeiten
-sie locken anderes Getier an, und Du bräuchtest die Fische nicht füttern


----------



## ONYX (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*



animei schrieb:


> Eigentlich liebe ich ja die Farbe türkis, aber Dein Teich gefällt mir trotzdem auf Bild 1 am besten, da sieht er am natürlichsten aus.
> 
> Mich wundert allerdings, dass die Fische bei einer Tiefe von 50 cm immer die Winter überlebt haben. Joa... *grins*
> 
> ...



Ja, ich weiß. Meine Seerosen haben anscheinend die "Stengelfäule". Ich werde morgen oder übermorgen in mein Teich-Fachgeschäft fahren und mich mal mit Wasserpflanzen beraten lassen. Ich glaube es ist besser, wenn ich die alten Seerosen herausnehme und neue kaufe... diese sind ja schon ziemlich alt 

LG ONYX


----------



## animei (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallo,

um  dem Teich Nährstoffe zu entziehen, sind Seerosen wohl weniger geeignet, wie ich hier im Forum gelernt habe.

Welche Pflanzen geeignet sind, erfährst Du auch hier, lies Dir einfach mal ein paar Beiträge über Algenprobleme durch, davon gab es ja in den letzten Wochen etliche.


----------



## ONYX (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Joa, hab mal ein bisschen das Forum durchwühlt und hier das Pflanzenlexikon gefunden. Bei Seerosen steht: *Nährstoffbedarf: hoch*. Deshalb gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Seerosen (natürlich nur bestimmte Arten) gut für (=gegen) Algen sind. Denn bei dieser Pflanze, von der ich weiß, dass sie gegen Algen ist, steht auch *Nährstoffbedarf: hoch*.

Bitte um Beratung 

LG


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

hallo ONYX,

hier kannst du dich schon mal wegen pflanzen schlau machen

* defekter Link entfernt *

& 

http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/pflanzen/teichpflanzen-sind-unvermeidbar.html


dein teich kann wirklich jede menge davon vertragen - schaut dann auch gleich viel schöner aus wenn es an allen ecken & enden blüht


----------



## animei (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*



ONYX schrieb:


> Bei Seerosen steht: *Nährstoffbedarf: hoch*.


Ja, das stimmt zwar, aber die Seerose holt sich ihre Nährstoffe nicht aus dem Wasser, wie es für die Algenreduzierung nötig wäre, sondern aus dem Substrat, in das sie gepflanzt wurde, und manche düngen sie noch zusätzlich.

Was hast Du in dem Korb, in dem die Seerose sitzt, außer den großen Kieselsteinen noch drin? Falls nichts, darfst Du Dich nicht wundern, dass sie so mickert. Kaputt scheint sie m. E. nicht zu sein, sie hat ja einige Blätter und treibt auch von unten welche. Mir kommt auch der Korb ein bisschen klein vor. Setz sie in einen Eimer oder einen nicht ganz so riesigen Mörtelkübel, gib etwas Lehm oder Lehm-Sand-Gemisch rein, dann wird die wieder.


----------



## ONYX (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Aha, ok. Dann werde ich mal morgen nach einer kleinen Seerose und ein paar sonstigen Anti-Algen Wasserpflanzen schauen. Besonders die Wasserhyazinthe ist mir ins Auge gesprungen . Eine Pflanze müsste davon ja reichen, die wachsen ja anscheinend ziemlich schnell


----------



## animei (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Versuch doch erst mal, Deine alte Seerose wieder aufzupäppeln. Wozu gleich eine neue, wenn sie eh nicht gegen Algen hilft?

Unterwasserpflanzen wären nicht schlecht. Die Wasserhyazinthe soll auch nicht schlecht sein, ist aber nicht winterhart. Und wenn da zunächst eine alleine auf dem Teich treibt, sieht es sicher bisschen doof aus. 

Informier Dich doch erst mal richtig hier im Forum, bevor Du in den Laden gehst. Dort verkaufen sie Dir sicher alles, solange die Kasse klingelt. Vermutlich auch ein Anti-Algen-Mittelchen zum Reinkippen.

Da Dein Teich keine Folie hat, wären auch kleine __ Rohrkolben eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## ONYX (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*



animei schrieb:


> Versuch doch erst mal, Deine alte Seerose wieder aufzupäppeln. Wozu gleich eine neue, wenn sie eh nicht gegen Algen hilft?
> Die Seerose ist schon so alt und hatte seit mehreren Jahren keine Knospe mehr, ich glaube, sie ist einfach "kaputt".
> Unterwasserpflanzen wären nicht schlecht. Die Wasserhyazinthe soll auch nicht schlecht sein, ist aber nicht winterhart. Und wenn da zunächst eine alleine auf dem Teich treibt, sieht es sicher bisschen doof aus.
> 
> ...


mal schauen 
LG


----------



## ONYX (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

War heute im Fachgeschäft und hab mir 1 Seerose und einen Futterring gekauft. Bilder gibts morgen, hab heute leider vergessen, Fotos zu machen... 

Und nun das Highlight: Als ich meinen alten Seerosenkorb leer machen wollte, sah ich plötzlich hunderte kleine helle Eier an den Steinen kleben, anscheinend von meiner weißen Fischdame 
Hab die Steine danach wieder behutsam in den Korb zur neuen Seerose gelegt, ich glaube, es sind kaum Eier zu Bruch gegangen.

LG ONYX 

PS: Wann schlüpfen Goldfischbabys aus ihren Eiern ?


----------



## animei (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*



ONYX schrieb:


> War heute im Fachgeschäft und hab mir 1 Seerose und einen Futterring gekauft.


Na, wenn das das die Empfehlung des Fachhändlers zur Reduzierung der Algen war, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Vor allem der Futterring wird erheblich dazu beitragen.

Weiterhin viel Spaß bei der jährlichen Komplettreinigung des Teichs, ein eingefahrenes System wird es so jedenfalls niemals werden, nach jedem kompletten Wasserwechsel beginnt nämlich die Algenblüte von vorne. Aber wem sag ich das.


----------



## ONYX (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Ich bin mit meinem Teich ja noch lange nicht fertig. Und ich weiß, dass noch viele Wasserpflanzen fehlen, um die Algen zu bekämpfen. Ich werde euch allerdings auf dem Laufenden halten, heute Nachmittag gibts die Fotos 

LG


----------



## ONYX (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hier nun endlich die Fotos, hab sie eben gemacht. Es war leider ein wenig bewölkt.


----------



## ONYX (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Sooooooooooooo, hab mir folgende Pflanzen eben online bestellt:

1 	Hornblatt 	
1 	Wasser-Hahnenfuss 	
1 	Seekanne 	
1 	Wasserpest

Was hällt ihr davon ? 

LG ONYX


----------



## animei (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Ich denke, da hast Du eine gute Auswahl getroffen, nur bei der __ Wasserpest musst Du ein bisschen aufpassen, die soll sich ja vermehren wie die Karnickel und bei manchen schon zur richtigen Plage geworden sein.

Bin schon auf Deine Bilder gespannt, die Du uns doch hoffentlich zeigst, wenn die Pflanzen angekommen und im Teich untergebracht sind.


----------



## ONYX (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Joa, die Wasserpest scheint ihren Namen wirklich verdient zu haben :shock
aber ich glaub, in einem 22x22x8 Pflanzenkorb wird sie sich nicht sehr viel vermehren können, wenn doch, dann muss ich eben eingreifen 

Natürlich gibts Bilder. Ich schätze, die Pflanzen werden spätestens nächste Woche Donnerstag kommen. Bis dahin bleibt gespannt *grins*

LG


----------



## ONYX (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hi 

hatte ja bei der Bepflanzung meiner neuen Seerose hunderte Fischeier entdeckt. Heute seh ich kein einziges mehr, allerdings kann man beobachten, wie minikleine Luftbläschen zwischen den Steinen hochsteigen. Ich nehme mal ein, ein paar Fischis haben überlebt 

LG


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallo Onyx,

ich finde deinen Teich zwar ungewöhnlich "poolich" aber auch schon wieder irgendwie nett. Man kann ja auch wirklich was draus machen. 
Im Moment vermisse ich aber zum einem einen Ausstieg für Igel und Co, das könntest du mit einem Ast oder so hinkriegen. 
Pflanzen sind natürlich zu wenig drin, was du bestellt hast, ist mit Sicherheit zu wenig. Bei einem __ Hornblatt brauchst du echt keine Angst vorm Wuchern haben. Die Hyazinthe ist übrigends eine gute Idee, sie schlürft ordentlich Nährstoffe weg und im Herbst landet sie halt auf dem Kompost. Die gibt´s übrigends momentan in jedem Baumarkt für kleines Geld. Am besten du nimmst gleich 2 oder 3.
Die hellen Eier, die an der Seerose hingen, waren wahrscheinlich Schneckeneier oder was anderes. Fischeier sind durchsichtig und liegen irgendwo im seichten, warmen Flachwasser.. wenn du überhaupt ne Flachwasserzone hast - das ganze ist eher glibberig.. 
Was machst du denn im Winter mit den Fischen? 50 cm ist schon a bisserl knapp...

Achja - noch ne Frage: Wiso füllst du den Teichpool nicht auf? Oder täuscht das, auf deinen Bildern sieht das aus als könntest du noch ordentlich auffüllen.

LG Eva


----------



## ONYX (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hi Eva,

danke für deine ausführliche Bewertung. Ich bin mir mit den Eiern ziemlich sicher, dass es Fischeier waren, aber natürlich kann ich das nicht zu 100% bestätigen. Ich hab die Fischis ja nun schon seit ca. 3 Jahren und bis jetzt haben sie jeden Winter gesund überstanden. Im Winter leg ich meistens nen Eisfreihalter auf die Wasseroberfläche, damit der Teich nie komplett zufriert. Und mit dem kompletten befüllen muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Momentan ist der Teich/Pool  komplett bis zum Überlaufen des Abflussrohres befüllt. Muss mir mal in näherer Zukunft ein etwas längeres Rohr besorgen...

LG 

PS: Auf dem angehängten Foto (noch ohne Filter = Algen) kann man das Abflussrohr hinter dem Gitterrohr erkennen.


----------



## ONYX (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Ihr glaubt nicht, was ich eben entdeckt hab!! 

Hunderte BabyFischiiiiiisssss 

Sind doch Fischis, oder ? 

LG


----------



## Mulmig (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

on...haben ja sonst nichts zu tun....
sorry, aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*



ONYX schrieb:


> Hunderte BabyFischiiiiiisssss



:help

Jo, das wollen mal Fischis werden. Viel Spaß beim Zuschauen, wie sie wachsen.


----------



## ONYX (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Danke Christine

Ich hoffe, dass 2 oder 3 über den Winter kommen. Mehr aber bitte nicht, sonst hab ich Überbevölkerung 
Wenn sie alle überleben sollten, was soll ich dann tun ?? :shock


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Du könntest Dir einen Sonnenbarsch zulegen. Aber schnell. Alle kommen bestimmt nicht durch, aber meistens mehr als man wünscht.


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

_Hallo,

genau aus dem Grund habe ich auch einen Sonnenbarsch 

Überbefölkerung   Danke das ist nicht gut.

_


----------



## ONYX (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Wo bekomm ich denn einen Sonnenbarsch her ? 

Und fühlt er sich nicht einsam, allein ?


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Frag mal im Flohmarkt, vielleicht ist in Deiner Nähe einer zu verschenken. Oder zwei - aber dann kein Pärchen, sonst verlagerst Du das Problem nur


----------



## ONYX (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hmmmmmmmmmm... oder ich schau mal in meinem Fachgeschäft, die haben ne riesen Auswahl an Außenteichfischen, oder sie können einen bestellen. Knabbert der Sonnenbarsch auch nicht meine kleineren Goldis (3 cm) an ?


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Nein, die verschluckt er ganz. 

Du wirst keinen bestimmt keinen ausgewachsenen __ Barsch bekommen, da dürften die schon sicher sein.


----------



## ONYX (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Ah, ok... solange er sie nur ganz verschluckt und nicht anknabbert


----------



## ONYX (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

*DIE PFLANZEN SIND DAAAAAAAAAAA!* 

Leider sind die Bilder net gut geworden, da es die ganze Zeit geregnet hat. Trotzdem viel Spaß beim Anschauen.


----------



## Psycho-21 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hi ich glaube das wird nicht reichen an Planzen


----------



## ONYX (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Naja, noch nicht. Ich glaube, nach dem Sommer werden sie sich ziemlich stark vermehrt haben (besonders Wasserpest und Hornkraut), oder ?


----------



## animei (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Haste jetzt doch dieses teure Substrat gekauft? Wie gesagt, Lehm und/oder Sand hätten's auch getan. 
Warum hast Du die Pflanzen alle auf einem Haufen stehen? Verteil sich doch ein bisschen im Teich.


----------



## ONYX (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hi Antita

Joa, hab die Schieferton-Mischung von Naturagart gekauft und sie danach mit 1/3 Sand gemischt, waren ja auch noch große Ballentücher inklusive dabei. Wollte allerdings heute Mittag nicht ins Wasser und hab die Pflanzen deshalb nur vom Rand aus verteilt. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich das aber nachholen 

LG ONYX


----------



## animei (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Ah, ok, alles klar. Na, dann warten wir mal ab, wie sich alles weiter entwickelt und wieviele von Deinen Baby-Fischchen durchkommen.


----------



## ONYX (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

*Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!! Meine Goldis sind seit dem ich die Pflanzen drin hab total verrückt geworden!!!!!!!!!! *
Hab sie noch nie so wild erlebt... bitte helft mir!!! :help


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

_Die wollen bloß spielen...._

Hi,

tja, sieht so aus, als ob die sicher tierisch über das Frischfutter freuen....


----------



## ONYX (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Sie fressen die neuen Pflanzen ??


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Das wirst Du besser erkennen können, als ich hier auf den Fotos. Aber ich finde, es sieht so aus.


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

_Hallo,

ja so ist das nun mal  'Endlich Pflanzen deine Goldis sind Glücklich was

willst du mehr ?

Nu man los und mehr Pflanzen in deinen Teich dann wird alles gut. _


----------



## ONYX (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

was kann ich dagegen machen ? Hab sie heute morgen extra doppelt gefüttert...


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

_Hallo,

was willst Du ? Deinen Goldis geht es jetzt gut also ab in den nächsten Baumarkt

noch mehr Pflanzen holen und gut ist._


----------



## ONYX (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hab die Pflanzen nicht als Fischfutter gekauft, sondern als Sauerstoffliferant und Nährstoffvernichter... ich wünschte, ich hätte ein kleines Pflanzenfilterbecken...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallo Onyx
du hast eine kahles Wasserbecken in dem du Fische hältst.
Ob das schön fürs Auge oder die Fische ist, darüber liese sich trefflich streiten.Ich staune nur, wie du an die Sache herangehst: In den Beiträgen 3 bis 10 geht es um Algen und was dagegen hilft. Das eine Seerose da wenig nützt, wird dir erklärt und in Beitrag 11 lese ich


> "1 Seerose und einen Futterring gekauft"


 
...dann lese ich im andern Thread deine Fragen zum Teichfilter.
Da bekommst du prima Hinweise, aber mir scheint, du beschäftigst dich nicht besonders mit dem (Deinem!) Thema, denn die Frage 


> Welche Bakterien ? Sind im Filter Bakterien/was bringen sie ?


     und die Antwort 


> Guckst du Beitrag 11


 die Antwort lässt dich nicht dort nachsehen, ne, du möchtest "Privatunterricht": 





> Kannst du mir das bitte genauer erklären, wo die Baterien her kommen usw.


 nach dem dir das nun nicht vorgekaut wird, führt das bei dir zum Entschluss




> Der Thread kann bitte zu gemacht werden.



Auch deinen 
+ 6 
finde ich interessant, du planst, nach deiner Aussage dennoch


> Naja, normalerweiße reinige ich meinen Teich immer komplett. Das heißt:
> 
> 1. Wasser + Fische + Pflanzen + Steine raus
> 2. Schlamm vom Boden abspülen
> ...


                                                                                  Ich frage mich nun wirklich, was du hier erwartest? 
Viel Antworten oder Hilfestellung wirst du so wahrscheinlich nicht bekommen!

 Andrea


----------



## ONYX (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Danke Andrea, dass du das alles zusammengefasst hast. Allerdings habe ich nun alle Antworten auf meine Fragen erhalten und bin ja, wie du bestimmt schon im ersten Post gelesen hast, sehr weit mit meinem Teich gekommen.

LG


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

_Hallo,

_


----------



## Tinky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallo ONYX!

Habe mir mal Deine Posts und Fotos angesehen - aus dem "antik- teich" kann man doch einiges machen... ist halt Geschmackssache, aber ich würde erstmal Dein Abflussrohr bearbeite, so dass Du den Wasserpegel deutlich erhöhen kannst.

Und dann unbedingt gaaanz viele Pflanzen reinsetzen - dazu vielleicht eine rundung der "8" mit Grund füllen und erstmal 2 Jahre wachsen lassen. 

Ohne mehr Bepfanzung sieht das Ganze irgendwie nach zweckentfremdeten Pool aus. Aber das ist wie gesagt ja auch Geschmackssache.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## animei (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*



ONYX schrieb:


> Hab sie heute morgen extra doppelt gefüttert...


Ich glaube nicht, dass das die Lösung des Problems ist. Wenn der Teich mal richtig eingefahren ist, solltest Du eigentlich gar nicht mehr füttern müssen. Aber das gelingt natürlich nicht, wenn Du den Teich regelmäßig mit dem Hochdruckreiniger saubermachst.
Vielleicht hast Du ja eine Idee, wie Du einige der Pflanzen ein bisschen abtrennen kannst, so dass die Fische nicht drankommen, wenigsten solange die Pflanzen noch so klein sind.
Und, wie schon vorgeschlagen, einfach mehr Pflanzen rein. Musst sie ja nicht alle teuer kaufen, guck mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31746 und hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31751


----------



## ONYX (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallooo 

Hab mal ne Frage. Seit heute morgen ist mein Wasser im Teich ziemlich trübe geworden. Man sieht zwar noch bis zum Boden, allerdings nicht mehr so klar. Kann das etwas mit dem gestrigen Regen zu tun haben ? Hat fast den ganzen Tag geregnet...

LG


----------



## ONYX (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hat sich erledigt, heute morgen war das Wasser wieder glasklar. Anscheinend durch den Filter 
Morgen gibts wieder Bilder.

LG


----------



## ONYX (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hier die neuen Bilder. Das Wasser ist zwar klar, allerdings haben die Goldis den Substrat der Pflanzen ausgewühlt und nun liegt alles aufm Boden 

Bitte um Kritik


----------



## animei (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Na, da haben die Fische wenigstens eine Beschäftigung.
Aber soweit ich weiß, lieben die Goldfische ja das Gründeln, vermutlich hat ihnen  bisher das Material dazu gefehlt.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallo ONYX
deine Fische wollen gründeln, das Verhalten haben sie eingebaut...

bedecke doch deinen Teicboden mit 10cm hoch Sand oder gaaanz feinem Rollkies
dann könnten deine Fische gründeln,und du könntest kiloweise submerse Pflanzen direkt ins "Substrat" einsetzen.
Hier im Forum kommst du günstig zu z.B. "kiloweise __ Hornkraut".
Und Fischen im klaren Wasser über/unter/zwischen den Pflanzen zusehen - das hat durchaus Charme!
Den Teich 1 x im Jahr "kärchern" geht dann natürlich nicht mehr so gut  das wird dann aber auch nicht mehr nötig sein...
Und wenn dir das dann gar nicht gefällt, dann "reinigst" eben doch wieder "komplet" und schmeißt dein "Substrat" wieder raus - dann bist ohne Probleme wieder auf dem heutigen Stand...

LG
Andrea


----------



## ONYX (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Das mit dem Sand/Kies auf dem Boden kommt bei mir leider net in Frage, da die maximale Wasserhöhe nur ca. 50 cm beträgt und es dann, durch Sand/Kies nur noch 40 cm wären und somit könnten meine Fischis villeicht nicht mehr den Winter so gut überstehen.

Trotzdem gute Idee


----------



## Ares (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*



ONYX schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sand/Kies auf dem Boden kommt bei mir leider net in Frage, da die maximale Wasserhöhe nur ca. 50 cm beträgt und es dann, durch Sand/Kies nur noch 40 cm wären und somit könnten meine Fischis villeicht nicht mehr den Winter so gut überstehen.
> 
> Trotzdem gute Idee



:shock Ich fürchte auch mit 50 cm Wassertiefe gibt es im Winter Tiefkühlfisch.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## ONYX (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Bis jetzt haben alle Fischis die ganzen Jahre komplett überstanden. Hab ja auch nen Eisfreihalter immer im Winter auf der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Psycho-21 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Ich finde die Wassertiefe auch viel zu niedrig!Es ist ja auch nicht jeder Winter gleich was machst du wenn es mal ein Harter Winter wird???Ich werde diesen ja auch meine Kois aus dem Teich holen und in den Keller machen da mir meine 1,30m zu niedrig ist und ich die Gefahr ausschliesen will ......


----------



## ONYX (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hmmmm... naja, ich werde den Teich vor dem Zufrieren bewahren. Ich denke, das klappt ganz gut.


----------



## animei (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Was machen denn Deine Fischbabies? Sind noch welche da?


----------



## ONYX (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Joa, denen gehts gut. Die halten sich jetzt allerdings alle in den neuen Pflanzen auf. Daher seh ich sie nur noch selten.


----------



## animei (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Dann haben die "Großen" noch was von den Pflanzen übriggelassen?


----------



## ONYX (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Jop. Seit ungefähr gestern gehn sie nimmer an die Pflanzen, sie wühlen nur noch den Substrat auf. (Siehe Bilder) :?


----------



## pyro (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Ich glaube Deine Fische haben zum ersten mal in kleinem Maße das was Sie wollen...

Mach Deinen Ablauf höher dann kommst du auf mehr Wassertiefe. 50cm + Fische im Winter ist Tierquälerei.


----------



## ONYX (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Sooooooooooooooooooo 

Ihr werdet leider jetzt fast 4 Wochen keine News mehr von mir sehen, denn in 4 Stunden geht mein Flieger. :cu

LG ONYX


----------



## animei (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Aber wenn Du wieder zurück bist, wollen wir sehen, wie Deine Pflanzen sich entwickelt haben.


----------



## witch127 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Und wer füttert die Fische???? :?


----------



## ONYX (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallooooo, bin wieder da 

War schon ganz gespannt auf die Entwicklung meiner Pflanzen, als ich vorgestern Abend nach Hause kam. Allerdings war keine Entwicklung zu sehen. Nicht einmal die Pflanzen waren zu sehen.  Meine Goldis haben den Wasserhahnenfuß bis auf die Wurzel abgefressen, Wasserpest und Hornkraut schwimmen zerstückelt im ganzen Teich herum und der halbe Substrat der Pflanzenkörbe liegt auf dem Boden.  Nur die Seekanne haben sie in Ruhe gelassen... Naja... ich lass mal die Fotos sprechen.

Ich glaube, die einzigste Möglichkeit, die Pflanzen zu schützen ist ein kleines extra Becken, also ein Pflanzenfilter. Da muss ich mir mal noch was überlegen... 

LG


----------



## ONYX (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hab mir überlegt einen Pflanzenfilter in dieser Art zu bauen: *siehe Anhang*

Was haltet ihr davon ? Er ist in 2 Kisten geteilt die ca. 1 Meter hoch sein sollten. Bei Kiste 1 kommt das Wasser von oben, bei Kiste 2 von unten.

LG


----------



## witch127 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Ich frage mich gerade, was Du erwartest.... Wieviel Pflanzen hattest du eingesetzt? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es trotzdem recht kahl aussah. 
Du brauchst keinen extra Pflanzenfilter! Du brauchst Pflanzen! Und zwar viele!!! 
Gerade hab ich auch einen kleinen Teich (ca. 3500l) eingerichtet. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wieviel Pflanzen ich eingesetzt habe, aber 25 waren es sicher. Und die überleben auch trotz Goldfische! 
Also besorg Dir ordentlich Pflanzkörbe und Pflanzen. Die gibt es übrigens auch günstig bei Ebay. Musst nur drauf achten, dass es nicht "Einzelpflanzen" sind, sonst kriegst Du pro Pflanze nur einen Stengel....


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*



ONYX schrieb:


> Hab mir überlegt einen Pflanzenfilter in dieser Art zu bauen: *siehe Anhang*


Hallo Onyx,
Nun...das funktioniert schon... aber macht es nicht mehr Sinn, das ganze... also Teich und Pflanzen in Einklang zu bringen?

Halten wir fest... zuviel Füttern macht keinen Sinn...
Die Fische lieben die Pflanzen und das Substrat und pflügen alles um.

Bleiben also nicht mehr viele Möglichkeiten...
Eine wäre die, von Dir angesprochene, Möglichkeit mit den Pflanzkübeln.
Das funktioniert sicherlich... wenn auch mit ein paar Verfeinerungen in der Technik... aber die Kübel muss man ja auch erstmal irgendwo einbauen bzw. verstecken.

Alternativ schlage ich vor, dass Du im Bereich des Filterrücklaufes eine Sektion absperrst mit Alu, Kunststoff oder sonstigem nicht rostenden Gittermatieral, was zumindest die großen Fische abhält, damit die Pflanzen in ruhe wurzeln und wachsen können.

Die Pflanzen haben dann die Chance, dem einlaufenden Wasser die Nährstoffe zu entnehmen.

Wenn die dann alle groß und kräftig sind, dann überstehen sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch die Nuggel, Gründel und Futterlust der Goldies...
aber obacht... der Haken ist, wenn die Pflanzen kräftig sind, die fische nebenbei nagen und gründeln können und Du weiterhin fütterst, dann wird Dein Filter auf Dauer vielleicht in Probleme laufen.

Und was ist mit dem Wasserstand?...viele haben Dich drauf angesprochen... 

-----------------
Da werden Erinnerungen wach....
Ich kenne  dieses strahlende Türkies auch noch...der erste Teich des Gartens... stammte aus den 60ern.
Auch wenn ich ihn nur abgerissen habe... er hat mich einen Teil meines Lebens begleitet.


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hi,

hast Du schon mal überlegt, dass Deine Fische eventuell rumrandalieren, weil sie sich langweilen? Goldis lieben es zu gründeln. Gib ihnen doch was zu gründeln. Gib ihnen ein anständiges Bodensubstrat, muss ja nicht 10 cm dick liegen, dann haben sie was zu tun. 

Und dann pflanze nicht drei Pflänzchen sondern 30. (Normalerweise rechnet man 4 bis 5 Pflanzen je m Uferlänge und dazu noch Unterwasserpflanzen). Im Flohmarkt wird doch genug angeboten. Kauf die einen großen Sack __ Hornkraut.

Im Augenblick finde ich Deinen Teich für Fische halt immer noch langweilig. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallo,
ich sehe grad, dass Deine PLZ mit 6.... anfängt. Wenn Du also im Saar/Pfalz-Raum wohnst, kannst Du Dir in unserem Teich gerne ein paar Eimer __ Hornkraut und noch ein paar andere Pflanzen rausholen.


----------



## ONYX (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Klar, ist es schöner, wenn im Teich viele Pflanzen sind. Allerdings hab ich Angst, dass meine Goldis diese auch wieder abknabbern werden. Natürlich werde ich den Teich net leer lassen. Seerose und Seekanne bleiben drin. Eventuell besorg ich mir noch ein paar große Steine, um weitere Höhlen zu bauen.



Zermalmer schrieb:


> ... aber die Kübel muss man ja auch erstmal irgendwo einbauen bzw. verstecken.


Hab den perfekten Platz dafür. *Siehe Anhang* 



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Wasserstand?...viele haben Dich drauf angesprochen...



Dafür werde ich noch ne Lösung finden. Muss eben noch nach nem passenden Abflussrohr suchen.



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich sehe grad, dass Deine PLZ mit 6.... anfängt. Wenn Du also im Saar/Pfalz-Raum wohnst, kannst Du Dir in unserem Teich gerne ein paar Eimer Hornkraut und noch ein paar andere Pflanzen rausholen.



Vielen Dank für das Angebot, allerdings bist du doch ein wenig weiter weg, als ich gedacht hab... 


Was ich noch zum Pflanzenfilter-Projekt sagen will, ist allerdings, dass ich das sehr Wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Frühjahr tun werde, da ich dann auch noch nen Wasseranschluss unter den Rasen legen werden, weil der alte kaputt ist. Eventuell muss ich auch noch einen Teil der Steinmauer abreißen und die Fläche vergrößern. Außerdem brauch ich auch noch ne hohe Fläche für meinen Filter. Schaut euch mal unten das Bild an.

LG


----------



## animei (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallo ? (Hast Du eigentlich auch einen Namen?)

Schön, dass Du wieder da bist. Das ist natürlich schade, dass von Deinen Pflanzen nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben ist, aber glaub's doch endlich, die Menge macht's.



ONYX schrieb:


> ... ist es schöner, wenn im Teich viele Pflanzen sind. Allerdings hab ich Angst, dass meine Goldis diese auch wieder abknabbern werden.


Dann schmeiß so viele rein, dass die Goldies es gar nicht schaffen, die alle in kürzester Zeit zu verputzen. Fast jeder von uns hier im Forum wirft jedes Jahr Unmengen an Pflanzen auf den Kompost, weil es einfach zu viel wird. Gibt es denn wirklich niemanden, der in Deiner Nähe wohnt, wo Du Dir mal einen Kofferraum voll abholen kannst?

Dann schau halt bei e..ay.  Da hab ich grad kürzlich 25 Pflanzen (Stückpreis im Fachhandel 2,50 Euro ohne Porto)  für 13,27 Euro inclusive Porto ersteigert. Da kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern.
Damit Dir die Fische nicht das (teure) Substrat aus den Körben zerren, leg einfach ein paar größere Steine oder Kiesel drauf.



ONYX schrieb:


> Eventuell besorg ich mir noch ein paar große Steine, um weitere Höhlen zu bauen.


Was hast Du nur immer mit Deinen Höhlen? Die tragen sowenig zum Gleichgewicht Deines Teiches bei wie Dein Futterring. Deine Fische wollen G R Ü N D E L N , nicht verstecken spielen (ok, das vielleicht auch, aber nicht nur). Wenn Du nicht den ganzen Teich mit Substrat „auslegen“ möchtest, dann trenn doch einen kleinen Teil an einem Ende des Teichs mit ein oder zwei Reihen Backsteinen o. ä. ab und kipp da das Substrat dahinter.

Bei einer Teichtiefe von 50 cm ist das doch alles nicht so dramatisch, auch wenn Du das Substrat mal austauschen oder reinigen möchtest.
Das selbe könntest Du auf der anderen Seite machen, dort für die Pflanzen. Und wenn Du unbedingt Höhlen bauen möchtest, dann bau sie so, dass Du oben auf die Abdeckung auch noch Pflanzkörbe stellen kannst, für die Pflanzen, die keine so große Wassertiefe vertragen.

Du hast jetzt von so vielen Leuten schon Vorschläge bekommen, wie Du Dein Teichlein schön gestalten könntest, aber ich hab so langsam den Eindruck, das interessiert Dich alles gar nicht, obwohl Du doch derjenige warst, der sich hier angemeldet und um Rat gefragt hat.

Auch was Deinen Wasserstand angeht: Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, sich ein 10 oder 20-cm-Stück Rohr zu besorgen und es notfalls mit Klebeband auf dem zu niedrigen Auslauf zu befestigen. Möglicherweise hast Du ja irgendwo im Schuppen sogar noch so ein Rest rumliegen.

Jetzt kommst Du auch noch mit einem außerhalb liegenden Pflanzenfilter daher. Das mag bei einem Schwimm- oder Koiteich ja sinnvoll sein, bei Dir sehe ich absolut keine Notwendigkeit dafür. Dann sähe Dein Teich ja wieder genauso fad aus wie vorher und die Fische müssten sich auch wieder langweilen, wie gehabt. 

Du hast Dir doch selber schon etliche Bilder von Teichen  im Forum angesehen und bewundernd festgestellt, wie toll die aussehen. Dann mach endlich auch aus Deinem Teich so ein Paradies, für Dich und vor allem für Deine Fische.


----------



## ONYX (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallo 

Nach langer Überlegung hab ich mich nun dazu entschlossen, einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen, da ich keine unnötiges Geld für Pflanzen ausgeben möchte, die mir die Goldis wieder abbeissen.. Das beudetet aber nicht, dass mein Teich kahl bleibt. Ich habe vor noch ein paar Körbe Seerosen und Seekanne zu pflanzen, da ich bei diesen sicher gehen kann, dass sie meine Fischis nicht fressen. Villeicht auch noch Schlif-Arten oder eben Pflanzen, die fresssicher sind. Hab tatsächlich im Baumarkt ein Rohr auftreiben können, das vom Durchmesser genau auf meinen Abfluss passt. Das kann ich allerdings erst mit dem Alten austauschen, wenn kein Wasser mehr im Teich ist - also leider erst im nächsten Frühjahr, wenn ich meinen Pflanzenfilter baue und den Teich reinige. Aber bis dahin ist ja noch Zeit genug, mir weitere Anregungen hier aus dem Forum zu holen. 

LG


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallo,

es ist schade, dass Du nicht einmal danach fragst, welche Bedürfnisse Deine Fische haben. Vorschläge dazu sind genug gekommen.


----------



## ONYX (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallo Christine

Ich verstehe ja, dass meine Goldis gerne "gründeln" und sich im Substrat welsen, allerdings bedeutet das für mich Dreck und trübes Wasser. Das einzigste, was ich tuen könnte wären kleine Kieselsteine auf dem Boden zu verteilen. Aber ob das meine Goldis glücklich macht ?

LG


----------



## Springmaus (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

_Hallo,

ich kann nicht verstehen warum du nicht einfach viele Pflanzen in deinen Teich packst

wie es Dir schon sooo viele Leute hier vorgeschlagen haben, ich auch schon vor

etlichen Wochen. Meine Goldis gründeln auch und ich hab trotzdem noch Pflanzen drin.

Das geht auch mit kleinem Geldbeute ! vorschläge haste genug bekommen.l.

Ich hab eher den Eindruck Du willst gar nix verändern.

Denk mal bitte an die Tiere. Artgerechte haltung und so._


----------



## ONYX (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Es geht darum, dass mir das Geld zu schade ist, um jeden Monat wieder neue Pflanzen zu kaufen. Denn ich kann zu 99,9% sagen, dass sie meine Goldis fressen werden. Mit dem Pflanzenfilter wären alle Probleme aufgelöst - Pflanzen wachsen geschützt, Pflanzen erledigen ihre Aufgabe, Wasser klar und algenfrei.

LG

PS: Bin im Chat.


----------



## animei (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Ich sag nix mehr. Bei soviel Beratungsresistenz ist nicht zu helfen. Schade.


----------



## Springmaus (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

_Hallo

ONYX"s  das is mir jetzt auch zu blöd was du schreibst. Tut mir leid. 

Nen haufen Pflanzen hier aus dem Forum kaufen is nicht die Welt. Überleg

mal was Du bekommst für 20-30 Euronen die können deine paar Goldis nie im Leben

auffressen. Blödsinn.

Ich werd hier auch nicht mehr antworten!_


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*



ONYX schrieb:


> allerdings bedeutet das für mich Dreck und trübes Wasser.



Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mit dem Thema mal beschäftigen. Denn das ist Blödsinn. 

Guck Dir mal z.B. den Teich von Werner (wp-3d) an z.b. Der hat einen Haufen gründelnder Fische und Bodensubstrat und Pflanzen und glasklares Wasser und das alles im gleichen  Teich. 

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob die Fische Sand oder groben Kies (sie müssen die Körnchen schon ins Maul nehmen können) haben, oder im Dreck wühlen.

Und wenn Du Deinen Teich anständig bepflanzt und die Fische keine Langweile mehr haben, dann bleibt auch genug Grünzeug stehen. Funktioniert bei anderen doch auch. 

So - und das ist auch mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thema.


----------



## witch127 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*



ONYX schrieb:


> Mit dem Pflanzenfilter wären alle Probleme aufgelöst - Pflanzen wachsen geschützt, Pflanzen erledigen ihre Aufgabe, Wasser klar und algenfrei.
> 
> LG
> 
> PS: Bin im Chat.



.... und trotzdem nicht artgerecht... 

Es gibt so viele stabilere Pflanzen wie Wasserlilien, __ Rohrkolben, __ Blutweiderich, __ Froschlöffel etc. Dazu gibt es auch viele Schwimmpflanzen. Also ehrlich, ich habe auch Goldfische drin, aber eben auch (gleich zu Anfang) viele Pflanzen, daher kenne ich dieses Problem ganz einfach nicht. Deinen Fischen ist "langweilig"! Mag zwar schön anzusehen sein, wenn man sie immer und überall schwimmen sieht, aber für die Fische ist in Deinem Teich absolut keine Abwechslung geboten. Also stürzen sie sich auf die Pflanzen, sobald sie drin sind. Sollte eigentlich auch Dir einleuchten. Aber die Menge machts! Sind es viele Pflanzen, konzentriert sich eine evtl. Attacke nicht mehr auf ein paar wenige... 
Aber mir scheint es mittlerweile auch so, dass Du gar nicht wirklich was ändern möchtest. Du behauptest, die Fische würden zu 99,9 % wieder alles abfressen, wobei Du noch nie wirklich viele Pflanzen auf einmal eingesetzt hast!  Irgendwann musst du Dich entscheiden, ob Du einen "Schauteich" haben möchtest, der wohl nie richtig funktionieren wird und außerdem nicht wirklich artgerecht ist, oder Du einen "Teich" möchtest, in denen auch die Fische Abwechslung finden. 
Du hast doch hier viele Beispiele von der Bepflanzung der hier gezeigten Teiche! Die Koiteiche darfst Du natürlich nicht als Vorbild nehmen...


----------



## mitch (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: ONYX's antiker Teich*

Hallo,

so sehen viele Pflanzen aus (ok sind auch schon 2 jahre im Teich), die sind auch Fischfest, alles andere ist vergebene Liebesmüh.


----------

